# Tying up long, thick hair for new job



## AnnaT (May 2, 2011)

I am starting a new job as a waitress tomorrow and need ideas for ways to tie up my hair. I will be working long hours so something I can do myself and that will stay in all night is preferred, I have REALLY long hair, like, waist length when it's down. I am going to take an inch off it but I don't want to take too much off. It's really thick too :/ but I can't do anything about that tonight.

Any help appreciated.
(I don't want to take too much off in case the job doesn't work out, my long hair is important to me. But I will cut it shorter later)


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

A braid? Or just a ponytail?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

An infinity bun would probably work for you. But go to The Long Hair Community Its a forum all about long hair, and there are some fabulous ideas for updo's, complete with instructions and pictures!


----------



## JoesMom (Jun 19, 2012)

You need to learn to french braid your hair. It looks great and qualifies as having your hair up. The one with the braid on top stays quite tight over time and is really nice to look at as well. My daughter used to do that when she worked in a pizza place and the bosses thought it was a great idea.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I used to have waist length hair and my hair is crazy thick. I used to do a twist bun. I would put it in a pony tail first to help it stay then just twist it and roll into a bun and hold with a scrunchy. 

Or I would just do a nice braid. There are a million cute ways to tie it back but I am boring and simple so I just went with the quickest easiest way which always seemed to be a braid or bun.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

The braid with the hair on top is called a dutch braid.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Well originally gonna say the Princess Leia look, but when you said Waitress, I definetly figured you gotta do the all time classic waitress Flo's giant beehive.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Look into the horse show bows. The ones with the clip and the net. Also, the big hair clips are great. Pony tail, twist it up, fold it to your head and clip.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have long hair too. 
You can do a simple braid, pig tail braids or a nice fishbone braid. I like buns too, but my hair is heavy so sometimes I get headaches from wearing them if I put them up too high. I use those monster claw looking hair clips and make one at the nape of my neck, those seem to be the easiest on my melon. Plus I can part my hair and do something cute with the front like some small twists/braids or clips and fancy pins.
Good luck at your new job


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I love hair forks. You can put your hair up _fast _w them and if you take a minute longer - you can make the "bun" look really elegant, your choice. I have always used them - I use to have very long hair, now it is just "long-ish". They work well either way. Other than that, a fishtail is faster than a braid and looks prettier, imo.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

There is no real need to cut your hair at all if you don't want to. There are a hundred different ways to put your hair up even if it is long and thick.

Quick question though. When you say you need to have your hair "up" do you mean that it needs to be completely up and off your shoulders/constricted close to your head or do you mean that it just needs to be secured and not flying loose for health inspection reasons?

When I was waiting tables, they just wanted us to have our hair contained in some way where it wasn't flying around and getting into the food on the trays as we carried it out. I would do a twisted bun like one of the other posters mentioned or I would do a braided ponytail (pull it back in a ponytail and then braid it), or I would do what I called a folded ponytail (you start like you are going to do a regular ponytail but the last couple of rounds, you don't pull the tail of your hair all the way through, so it is trapped under the band and essentially "folds" your ponytail in half). Because my hair is about as long as yours, I generally do a double folded pony, where I trap the ends twice. The folded pony doesn't generally look quite as "finished" as the other styles though.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I've always had long hair too. Mid back curly, waist length straight.

Just a couple tips:
Wrap a strand of hair around your elastic band to make it looked polished.
Part your hair deep on one side and swoop it over your brow for more style instead of a mid part.
IDK how old you are but I've seen some girls look super cute with braided bangs, pulled to one side and pinned behind the ear.
Braid your bun, and maybe do the braided bangs too.
I like the fishbone braid too, especially if you can do the top looseish and have it over one shoulder with a few wispys.
Check out freepeople.com and Ponytail Tutorial - Alice and Olivia Beauty Look
they always have cute tips/styles.

Good luck tomorrow!!! Congrats!!!


----------

